
Canada's secret plan to invade the U.S. – in 1921 - gruez
http://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/09/09/bcst-books-thread-canada-invasion
======
Turing_Machine
I'll bet Canada has a plan to do that even now, and vice versa.

Drawing up that type of plan is the military's _job_. There are undoubtedly
plans to invade every country, including Monaco, the Vatican, and Iceland. It
doesn't mean that an invasion is immanent, or even expected. You always plan
for the worst-case scenario.

